# LPI - Lithium Power International



## System (13 May 2016)

Lithium Power International is a pure-play lithium explorer whose business involves the acquisition and advancement of promising lithium projects. The Company is currently pursuing three projects across Australia and South America in order to provide an asset base which is diversified by both geography and deposit type.

It is anticipated that LPI will list on the ASX during June 2016.

http://www.lithiumpowerinternational.com


----------



## greggles (9 July 2018)

Lithium Power International hasn't seen any discussion since listing a couple of years ago I thought I'd just post a chart and a quick update.

LPI is developing the Maricunga Lithium Project in Chile in a joint venture with Minera Salar Blanco SpA and Bearings Inc. (51.35% LPI/30.98% Minera Blanco/17.67% Bearings Inc.). Here's a screenshot from a recent company presentation outlining developments during 2017 relating to the Maricunga Project.







The share price has seen an increase today after the company announced that its joint venture partner Minera Salar Blanco has agreed to end its legal proceedings against the Chilean Government related to the issuing of a Special Lithium Operation Contract covering its new mining coded concessions to an unrelated third-party. This has now removed some uncertainty and risk hanging over the JV and the share price has reacted predictably by heading north in response.

Watching LPI for a break through 35c on high volume.


----------



## barney (9 July 2018)

Don't mind the look of this …… Large high quality and potentially near production project.  

DFS target for Q3 2018 and fully funded with about $23 million in the coffers which covers costs till the decision to mine.

Current Market Cap of around $80 million after todays rise so MC to Cash ratio pretty good for a near term producer.

Definitely on the short list for a good value entry although given the last remaining permits are expected soon I may have missed the first boat …. 

The second boat usually carries more life rafts anyway


----------



## peter2 (8 September 2021)

*LPI* didn't break through 0.35 and instead has fallen back to 0.26. This pull-back in price coincides with a pull-back in most lithium companies. A minor pull-back is a healthy sign in a trend provided the pull-back isn't very deep. The price pull-back in *LPI *wasn't helped by a capital raise with a price of 0.26. 

The price pull-back didn't invalidate my weekly up trend, it remains intact and price has started to go higher. I think there's a speculative PB setup for me here.


----------



## greggles (13 January 2022)

Lithium Power announced yesterday that it intends to demerge its Western Australian hard rock lithium assets into a new ASX listed company. The demerger process is expected to be completed in the first half of 2022.

These are the assets being demerged by LPI:






This should be a very highly sought after ASX listing given the current bullishness of the battery minerals sector and the prospectivity of the tenements. Punters jumping into LPI today to secure their slice of the new company.

LPI has been on an absolute tear the last few weeks. Wish I'd picked this one for the yearly competition.


----------



## Swervin Mervin (14 January 2022)

I paid 68c today. DFS attracting peoples interest to


----------



## Sdajii (2 January 2023)

I picked this for the 2023 competition. I'm not going to lie, I just chose a random lithium company. In hindsight I probably could have done better but I chose it before I knew there was prize money. Can I change my tips or is it too late?


----------

